# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Programe per arte

## DEA27

cilat jane programet qe perdoren tani per arte

per te editor foto?
per te krijuar piktura?
per advertising
per fine art
per muzike
apo ndonje programme tjeter qe mund te perdoret per nevoja te tjera??


dhe a jane te veshtira per tu perdorur?


a ka ndonje website ku mund te marresh leksone per to

ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje 

faleminderit

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

gfx
adobe, corel, autodesk
http://www.creativebloq.com/
http://professional-video-editing-so...enreviews.com/
http://3d-animation-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ation_software


audio
http://www.wirerealm.com/guides/best...n-software-daw
http://www.musicradar.com/tuition/te...d-today-238905
http://audio-production-software-rev...enreviews.com/

e-learning
http://designshack.net/articles/insp...sign-training/
https://www.quora.com/What-are-lynda...in-competitors

----------


## faruqa69



----------

